# Looking for answers



## Scott (Feb 21, 2007)

My wife and I have been married for 17 years. For about the last year she had become very distant. The only time she calls me during the day is if she needs me to do something or to chew on me for something or simply complain about what someone done to her. We are never intimate. I mean maybe once a month and when it happens its like hurry up and get done. She never really wants to talk or have anything to do with me and when I mention it she just calls me a big baby. I cant tell that she is having an affair but I have noticed that she is getting a great deal of other ladies phone numbers stored in her phone. Most of her time seems to be accounted for, but the job she works does not have a set time for her to be off work. I mean it could be early at night to late at night. I am at a loss. If someone would like to chat with me about this I would really like to do it.


----------



## lizandbryan (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Scott, i also am going through the same thing with my husband. It is no reason to get discouraged, but i think all women at one point in time or another go through a mid-life crisis. Even though i am 24 i understand it, i have seen it. I got married when i was 18 and i went through some major changes, i guess it is a part of growing up and getting older. Some women go through this early in life and some go through it later in life, you should take a step back and evaluate your situation a little bit more, maybe ask some questions or even talk to a close friend of hers, someone she talks to all the time, maybe he/she could help you understand what is going on. Maybe you should set a time for "alone time" and get away go to dinner, like a date. Give her flowers and just watch her reactions as things unfold, make a "Special" weekend out of it. You will know in your heart if something is wrong or not. Maybe bring up marriage counseling. If you would like to talk some more i would love to talk too, i have been going through alot myself.


----------

